
Cross platform framework - saran945
I want to develop a front end - web app, mobile app(ios&#x2F;android).<p>- the app should access the user location (lat&#x2F;long)
- Im new to mobile app&#x2F;javascript<p>Is there any framework that allows me write once and deploy in all platforms? please suggest me right framework&#x2F;tool.
======
pizzaknife
"Yes" with fear of stating the obvious: any RESTful backend is suitable to any
frontend as long as your endpoint references jive.

